# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  الأزمة المالية الأمريكية تعيد إلى الأذهان ذكريات "الكساد العظيم"

## حسان القضاة

عندما انهارت البورصة الأمريكية عام 1929 تذكر هيلين هاس المتقاعدة أنها وقفت في الصف مع أمها أمام بنك في شيكاغو لسحب مدخراتها البالغة 50 دولارا، وخرجت من البنك بدولارين

أكثر...

----------

